# allroad engine problems - rough idle/running



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

I know that I need to get it scanned (will get it towed tomorrow) but I would like to have some idea what could be the problem so here are the symptoms. This is for a 2.7T Tip allroad with ~165k miles.

At idle it will sit at ~700rpm but sounds and feels really rough. Enough to lightly shake the whole car.

Will smooth out slightly when accelerating but is still noticabley rough.

Check engine light will flash for about 5 sec while accelerating and then turn off.

Shifting through all the gears doesn't change anything.

After stopped from a 10 min drive there was noticable, but not heavy, smoke coming from both front wheel wells and from the firewall area. Smelled like it could be oil.

I just did an oil change about 1000 miles ago (not sure if that matters 0w-40 Mobil 1).

To my knowledge everything is stock and original (ie turbos, cats, hoses, etc.).

I did have a previous intermitent CEL that was for P4021.

That's about all I can think of that may help. I originally thought it was a misfire due to a coilpack or spark plug but now I'm leaning more towards something with the turbo(s) or possibly the CAT(s). I shot a quick video of the engine idling and once I figure out how to link it I'll put it up. I don't think you can tell much and the valve train sounds a lot louder on the video then in person (kind of wierd).

What are some opinions on what I'm looking at? Thanks guys.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Finally got around to fixing the problem. Turned out that one of the ignition control modules had gone out. The spark plugs were pretty bad too so I swapped those out too and now it's running great.

I also got around to fixing my weak heat coming from the vents when it's cold out. I flushed out the heater core and got a bunch of crap out of there. Now it heats up nicely.


----------

